
2015 Silicon Valley Index [pdf] - kjhughes
http://www.jointventure.org/images/stories/pdf/index2015.pdf
======
Quanticles
My of my friends from college are about 30 and living in Silicon Valley. The
cost of purchasing a house is enormous there (1.5+M), so many are considering
moving to other parts of the country. A few have moved already. (The report
didn't mention this topic)

------
tmsh
Great report. Thanks for posting.

Lots of interesting insights possible, but my (brief) highlight of it:

[https://twitter.com/p10q/status/563076490641027076](https://twitter.com/p10q/status/563076490641027076)

